

Oracle’s MySQL misses the NoSQL mark - mfiguiere
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/oracles-mysql-misses-the-nosql-mark

======
mathnode
Are people really still writing these silly articles? Is it 2009 again?

Author does not know the difference between a caching layer, a transactional
RDBMS, and distributed non-structured data store.

NoSQL is not ACID, any database NoSQL/RDBMS can be slow when not designed
properly, caching is great when you can, and of course not enough people read
documentation, only sensationalist trollop like this.

~~~
byoung2
_Author does not know the difference between a caching layer, a transactional
RDBMS, and distributed non-structured data store._

The author was not referring to using memcached to store the results of a
query, but rather the new memcached API in MySQL 5.6. With this API, you can
access data in InnoDB just like you do with memcached (key/value
get/put/update), while at the same time retaining SQL query flexibility.
[http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/whats-new-in-
my...](http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/whats-new-in-
mysql-5.6.html#nosql)

